# eVic VTC and Cuboid software updates



## Raindance

I use both a eVic and Cuboid as main mods and used to be impressed with the ability to update software. The latest updates include a "preheat" function which I would really like to explore. The Graphical User Interface is a different matter however. I find the latest to be not user friendly and irritating if not unusable. Does anyone share my sentiments?


----------



## Crittilian23

Will update my cuboid in the morning and take a look at it


----------



## spiv

@Raindance It seems like you can still use the old interface with the 3.14 or 3.04 versions that still have the preheat. 
Best of both worlds. 

I'm going to update mine later and test it out. I'd actually like a lower preheat value to smooth out the power delivery like my Hotcig R150 does. But I have fairly standard single wire coils in my tank. A higher value would work great on claptons or bigger coil builds.


----------



## Huffapuff

I don't mind the new interface too much. It's different that's for sure! Luckily I use stealth mode and seldom change my settings so I don't look at the screen much 

The pre-heat however I am enjoying. Must still tinker more with that.


----------

